# Update on Dog That Flunked Kindergarten



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Raven is my fbl who was declared not worth training after spending five weeks with the local trainer ("one of the worst dogs he's worked", was the quote). He did manage to force-fetch her and this made a world of difference in her handling. The dog is settling too, down although she still has a lot more "puppy" in her than my friend's dogs who are just a year old.

When I first got her back I was discouraged and decided to just try and make retrieving fun for her until I could find her a new home. She got better at backyard retrieving, and now she's doing 50-yard water retrieves. She doesn't charge into the water like my buddies' dogs, but she will go. Once in awhile I have to correct her with the e-collar to get her in the water. I don't know if she'll make a good dog, but I think now that she'll do what I need her to do. I'll be proceeding with more training on my own, and hunting her this fall.

I do think the trainer was right, I'm not criticizing him at all and I think the $450 was some of the best money I ever spent. Raven won't ever make a really good dog and she might never love to retrieve like some dogs. I get to duck hunt maybe ten times a season, mostly in wade-and-shoot situations, so I think she'll perform adequately in this environment. She's becoming an acceptable house pet as well, thanks to the OB stuff the trainer showed me.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

I forgot to add that I brought one of those Retriev-R-Trainers things with me when we trained our dogs the other day. I fired off a few bumpers, and when it was Raven's turn she'd get distracted by the other guy's yelling at their dogs to stay. She managed to find the bumpers though, on one of them it looked like she was really using her nose anmd working methodically towards the bumper. I was happy to see that, I just got some duck scent and hope to do more work where she uses her nose to hunt.

I should add that the dog's biggest handicap is me. But I suppose you already ascertained that.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> and when it was Raven's turn she'd get distracted by the other guy's yelling at their dogs to stay.


I would have to say that this threw up a BIG RED flag.

I would be working this dog with NO other people and no other dogs around.
especially one that is this young.


----------



## duckcommand (Dec 19, 2006)

Keep up the good work. Sounds like she is coming around.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm going to be wokring with her at a local pond, with the wife's help. I didn't blame her for turning around when the other fellas were yelling "stay". She did go back out and fetch'em up and she marked the bumper two out of three times. The last one was where she actually had to hunt it up.

I wanted to train with my friends, to get Raven used to their dogs since we'll likely be hunting together some. Also couldn't help seeing how their pups were coming along, and comparing where Raven is. Seems she's not as far behind as I had thought. The one guy's dog was at the trainer's for an extra month, and he works her a lot more than I do Raven.

Thanks DC she is doing better than I would have thought anyway.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

You just keep plugging away at your dog and I bet she is going to turn out fine!!! Just be patient and don't compare her to other dogs because each developes at there own pace!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> You just keep plugging away at your dog and I bet she is going to turn out fine!!!


Amen. Many years ago there was chessie in Britian that was a give-away, too hard headed to train. A lady took him in and after a few years swept all the titles. If you look at a class of young kids you will see many stages of developement and ability. But they catch up. Pups are the same. Trainers don't have much time for individual instruction but you do. Pups don't need distractions in training like other dogs, people, other commands, even cars driving around. There is plenty of time for that. Good luck.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I never thought my pup would develop into a decent gun dog. I faught with him all last summer to get him to retrieve reliably. Not until duck opener last year did he figure out he loved retrieving. The trainer he is with right now seems to like him and has had plenty of nice things to say. He's got a way to go but I think he'll be a solid gun dog. Keep researching training and dont give up on em, he just might suprise you a little this fall.


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

I mostly train with her by myself in the back yard, so I thought having some distractions for a change would be a good challenge for her. Also getting her around other dogs and people to see how she'll behave, in advance of hunting season.

This will be her second hunting season, I took her out some last year and she made some retrieves after minimal training. She wouldn't get a couple of birds that we really needed help with though (out in the ditch where the water was too deep to wade). I think she'll get those birds now.

It won't be fancy but we won't have to get out the boat as often this year.

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Personally, I believe all dogs learn at different speeds. Some need a fast approach and will pick things up rather easlily and others....well lets say they need more time to mature.

My dog was similar to what you have going. Although she had a lot of drive, but was stubborn. She almost washed out of training, but she eventually came around. Even when she did get done with training, I had to work with her every day to get her to the point to were I trusted her in the field.

I was told to work and active dog slow and an inactive dog fast. Praise will go along way with your pup, give it to her in small amounts, real calm and gently. You want to keep her in control.

Also, have fun at the beginning and end of every training session, but during the middle of the session. She is expected to work.

Keep her wanting more....I used to finish with every training session by tossing a tennis ball. I only did it like 3-4 for times....then I was done. You want her begging to retrieve.

Personally, I think the trainer gave up on you pup and not the other way around. Trust me, I know, I had a guy tell me that Dakota wasn't worth training. You know what I did. I found a different trainer. Now she the best hunting dog I've ever had the pleasure to hunt under.(I am a little biased though)


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

My dog lacks drive at times, although at other times she seems to have it. Good advice on limiting praise, my trainer told me about limiting praise, and keeping my voice low to keep her calm. She would spaz out pretty quickly with anything more than a pat on the shoulder. Now she's starting to calm down though, I think this is why she's able to learn better now. Its like she has ADHD and only now is she able to calm down enough to pay attentnion to business. I also like the idea of training an active dog slow, that probably also helps them stay in control of themselves.

I took Raven fishing Saturday, she wandered around in the water and had a good time, and did several good retrieves in the lake. I didn't have to force her out in the water one time. And in the back yard I'm throwing three bumpers in different directions now, and sending her to the one I want her to pick up first and she's doing that very well.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

The most important thing you need to ask yourself is do you really like this dog. That might sound rather simplistic, but it's really what it all boils down to. Sometimes people get a pup and for whatever reason never really bond with the dog..... Maybe that's not the best way to describe it, but for whatever reason sometimes there is just no connection between the dog and the owner. If you think the world of this dog, it will all work out. If you have really mixed feelings about everything, the dog will more than likely pick up on those vibes and always be maybe less than adequate in all respects.

Many years ago I got a Chessie pup from exceptional field lines. I never could quite pup my finger on it, but I did not really care much for the dog. I did the OB work with her and she did fine, was a solid retriever, etc. but not only was there no connection but I flat out did not care for the dog. I really felt guilty as there was nothing wrong with the dog at all. So, when she was about a year old I sold her.... The best decision I could have made. I told the people up front why I was selling her. They loved her, so it all worked out (fortunately).


----------

